#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Petroleum Engineering Handbook

## Mohamed

*Petroleum Engineering Handbook*





 




** Section 1: Includes basic tables and calculation procedures used in virtually every phase of petroleum operation
* Section 2: Presents 18 chapters on production engineering covering materials, methods and tools, and their capabilities and applications
* Section 3: Features 40 chapters on virtually every aspect of reservoir management and engineering. Topics include gas, oil, condensate, and formation-water properties and correlations; reservoir rocks and traps; primary, secondary, and tertiary recovery data and methods; oil and gas reserves; formation evaluation; and well-treating methods

Link 1
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link 2
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

link 3
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*Download Links in the attachment


 See More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook

----------


## 06pg22

Thank You

bgd masr de agaml dawal fe magal el petrol wbezat fe el sho3'ol






Is there any books to learn about subsea

i wish to have a copy of petroleum Engg handbook so it will be useful for my studies

please sir refer me the link of free 
books dounlod links

Give Me Oil Extraction Books

----------


## Mohamed

> petroleum engineering hand book



link of the book in the attached file and to download attached file you need to add new thread to the form

----------


## saadullah

Which year edition is this book?

----------


## sathyan007

Any Books On Subsea?

----------


## Mohamed

> its good one



You are welcome

----------


## sara

I would like to know a names of book in petroleum engineering which is basices?

----------


## simon83

Hi, I would like to download link no 3. but unfortunately the website is close. Can U upload again... Thank You my email is simon_yong83@hotmail.com

----------


## pigkyjoy

i can't load link no.3. pls upload link no3 again.

----------


## jehmod

that's not de mian's book

----------


## somucdm

thanks a lot

----------


## Pipo

thanks

----------


## krishnan_bg

Dear All,
Any one could please tell how to download material from link, it always asking or redirection rapid share.


Thanks.See More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook

----------


## Joao da Silva

Dear Mohamed,
could you please upload the mian's book?
Regards.

----------


## vijaysin2000

Hi,
Links do not work, can you upload in 4shared pls

----------


## Budiana

please, i can upload it is book...thanks

----------


## mirro

could you please re-upload the book again?

----------


## JANAKI

could u reload link pl.

----------


## Bobby Parv

The download link is not uploading, please try uploading again.

Thanks..

----------


## gazhali

Thanks

----------


## petro_student

Could someone who downloaded this book/s when the rapidshare link was working please re-upload this book to the benefit of all of us we really need this book urgently, please if you have it upload it and share the link.

----------


## VROD

can somebody help us to get this soft copy of the book ??

----------


## petrolstd1

yes, the link is dead, does anyone have that can be able to re-upload, thank you

----------


## engmina

can u upload this book again because the link is broken

----------


## aminkhan

This book is not available any more can you please upload it again.
Thank you


AminSee More: Petroleum Engineering Handbook

----------


## Bakri Khider

please upload it again 
I need this book 
thank u

----------

